# Closest Beach to Fish From Olando?



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

So this coming January I'll be moving just a tad West of Orlando, around the Winter Park area.. Ever since I started this new job I haven't had much time to fish, but I'd still like to make monthly trips if possible. Any ideas of where would be the closest and best spots to Surf Fish the Atlantic? Is it going to be massively different from the Gulf, I keep hearing the Atlantic is better...


----------



## fishy (Jul 30, 2012)

Cocoa beach is the closest. Playalinda is a little bit further but definately worth the drive because the fishing is astounding there at times. Give it a month for the bull whiting to move in...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

It's massively different, yes. Not necessarily better. That's all relative to what you like, and what you're good at catching.

If you're already that close, might as well drive another 40 miles and hit the Sebastian Inlet. Especially if you can make a day of it.

I'm 13 miles south of Cocoa Beach. If you want to give me a shout when you're around, I'll put you on fish.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

I may take you up on that offer. Hopefully I'll end up having weekends off once I move. I'll be renting an apartment so there shouldn't be anything holding me back from making the drive and catching some fish on days off lol.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, I work from home, so if you have weekdays off, that's alright, too.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Don,t forget about Tampa and the bridge area.


----------



## fishy (Jul 30, 2012)

Sebastian as said above is ultimate fishing but about 45 more minutes of driving. Definately worth it though!


----------



## Orlando2013 (Sep 5, 2013)

CNS Apollo (CNS North) just south of New Smyrna Beach is also a good place to fish. Hr drive from Orlando.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Sweet. Thanks for all the info, I'll be sure to google map these and check em out


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*2nd this one*



Orlando2013 said:


> CNS Apollo (CNS North) just south of New Smyrna Beach is also a good place to fish. Hr drive from Orlando.


Take hwy 50 straight run.


----------



## Orlando2013 (Sep 5, 2013)

Jigmaster said:


> Take hwy 50 straight run.


That would be CNS (South) AKA Playalinda. Same park, 2 different entrances and they do not connect. CNS North: 5 lots over 7 miles; Playalinda 13 lots spaced much closer together.


----------

